# Birth control pill and acne



## MakeupByJoyce (Mar 11, 2009)

for the past 7 or 8 months I have been having very bad problems with my skin. after having clear skin my whole life it is very frustrating that now at 21 I developed acne. My skin problems started out as closed comedones (whiteheads) and uneven bumpy skin to now full blown acne. Has anyone had any luck with the pill clearing up their skin? It did help my sister. I have a DR appointment monday to start birth control and I'm hoping to hear feedback on which birth control has helped clear up your acne. thanks!


----------



## pianohno (Mar 11, 2009)

Personally, I've been on Dianette for quite a while now and it has worked like a charm. Before, my skin was so awful it actually depressed me, I had such bad acne. Now however, it is clear (minus the scars from me picking my spots, naughty naughty) and my period pains are much better! I hope you find one that works for you sweetheart, let us know how you got on!


----------



## MakeupByJoyce (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you for the response! I have heard about Dianette but I don't think it is available in the US. I was taking yasmin when I was 16 and had perfect skin, but yasmin made me gain weight and also caused me to have horrible mood swings and depression. I don't want to take yasmin again so I'm hoping to hear more about other BC pills that have helped with acne but have't messed with your moods


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been on Yaz for a while now and it hasn't done anything for my skin :[
Good luck!


----------



## kiss (Mar 12, 2009)

I took allese and it didn't clear up my skin, I actually think it worsened it. And then I took yasmin because the doc said its better for acne but that thing made me sooo damn nauseous I couldn't stay on it, like once I had to stop and sit down on a sidewalk because I was sure I was going to throw up. I have pretty normal skin now, nothing to really complain about. No more birth control pills for me.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2009)

My birth control pill really helped me to control my acne a few years agao


----------



## kiss (Mar 12, 2009)

oops double-post.


----------



## Ms_Slick (Mar 12, 2009)

I was on Trinessa, which is like a generic of ortho-ticyclen. It seemed to clear up my skin really well, but I did gain weight. I've switched and I'm now on Microgestin Fe because I wanted something that had the same amount of hormones all month long to help counteract the bloating and PMS symptoms. I just started my second pack this week. My skin is still clear, and I've lost a couple pounds! It depends on what youre looking for. Talk to your doctor about your options and if you try something that doesn't work out, you can always switch! Good luck!


----------



## anita22 (Mar 12, 2009)

No luck for me. I've tried Ortho-tricyclen and also Estelle (might be what Yasmin is in this country, I'm not sure). 

The only real success I've had in dealing with acne has been when I've taken Accutane (isotretinoin). But it doesn't have a lasting effect on me - I've been on it five times already and it seems to only last for a few years at a time. I'm pretty much running out of options, other then to repeat the Accutane every few years.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 12, 2009)

The only pill that ever really cleared my skin up was/is Diane/Dianette. It´s awesome! Everybody that I know who took it got clear skin after prolonged use. But then again for really severe acne it´s probably still too weak. 

I was on Yasmin and another pill, but none of those did much for my skin. Diane/Dianette is one of the few pills that is really going to help a lot of people with their skin due to it´s ingredients. All the low dose pills like Yasmin, YAZ etc may help some people, but the effect is probably not comparable to a high dose pill.

I would ask your doctor for an equivalent of Diane/Dianette, I`m sure something similar to it exists in the US.
And everybody is different, nobody will be able to help you predict if you´re going to have a certain side effect with a certain pill. The only hint would be if say, you have taken a progesteron-only pill before and had bad side effects, then try an estrogen-progesteron combi pill instead.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Mar 12, 2009)

i've been on dianette for just over a year. i had quite bad skin and i had perfect skin within about 2 months. i'm still on it now and i very rarely get spots, maybe one if i missed a patch when taking off my makeup haha. i would really reccommend dianette.


----------



## MakeupByJoyce (Mar 15, 2009)

wow I really wish they have Dianette in the US. Does anyone on here know that the US equivilant to Dianette is?


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Mar 16, 2009)

I was on Yaz for almost 3 years, and my skin was almost flawless. I recently stopped taking the pill, and a flashback of how my skin was in high school has come back. So yaz did wonders for me while i was taking it.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Mar 16, 2009)

i was on ortho tricyclen lo and it cleared my skin up. ask your doctor. she (or he) will be able to recommend something for you based on your needs.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Mar 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, Dianette contains a component that is not available in the US. Ortho Tri-Cyclen (generic: Trinessa or Tri-Sprintec) is approved for treatment of acne and it seems to be working for a lot of the posters here. You'll want to avoid bc's that contain a high level of progestin since acne is one of the possible side effects. Don't know if you've already had your appt but thought it might help =) 

Source: I graduate in this May w/ my Doctor of Pharmacy degree


----------

